# Yanmar 180D Electrical Problem



## Frederic Hoerr (May 29, 2020)

Tractor won't start via the ignition system.
Console light flickers red; weak or absent solenoid click, starter will not engage. Engine runs fine if tractor is pulled to start.
Battery and battery clamps new.
Alternator, starter and solenoid are 2 years old.
12.4+ volts to starter, to starter switch, and to ignition. all wires are intact (ohm meter tested)
Battery ground to chassis is clean and good, lights ground to chassis cleaned and tight.
All under console connectors cleaned and tight.
All connectors above drive train cleaned and tight.
If the console red light is off, it can be made to flicker on to variable intensity by one or more of the following: turning the steering wheel back and forth, rocking the tractor forward and back when out of gear, or wiggling the gear shift. If the console red light flickers on when doing any of the above, there is too little power to engage the solenoid and starter.
Suggestions?
I'm thinking of replacing the keyed ignition module.
Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Have you had the starter checked? Is it charging when running? Is the console light and the charge light the same? The turning of the steering wheel or rocking the tractor would lead me to believe you have a loose or naked wire somewhere under there.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Frederic Hoerr said:


> Tractor won't start via the ignition system.
> Console light flickers red; weak or absent solenoid click, starter will not engage.
> Suggestions are welcome.


So, have you taken the console panel off to look under the dash panel yet? Mice and birds tend to make nice little nests in there. Thus, electrical connections tend to break. I know, already had this happen 2X. And I'm not the only one with a Yanmar that this has happened either.


----------

